# Welche Mindestanforderung für einen Karpfenteich?



## Kael (8. Juni 2016)

Hallo!
Ich bin neu hier im Forum und wollte direkt mal was fragen 

Ich habe selbst noch keinen Teich, allerdings würde ich gern einen Anlegen. Die Frage ist nur: Welche Maße soll so ein Teich denn eigentlich haben?

Der Teich selbst soll als eine Art-Selbstversorger Teich gelten. Er soll sich aber auch schön in die Natur mit einfügen und nicht so aussehen als wäre er zur reinen produktivität da.

Was ich dort reinhaben wollte waren vor allem Spiegelkarpfen oder __ Schuppenkarpfen, also auch Karpfen die tatsächlich verzehrt werden.
(ich würde ja auch Koi nehmen. Aber die sind 1. zu teuer, 2. schwerer zu züchten, 3. dauern länger bis sie groß wären und entsprechend als Essen dargeboten werden können.)

Und da unsere heimischen Karpfen relativ leicht zu halten sind. (stehende Gewässer ohne Pumpe o.ä.) wollte ich mal wissen was so ein Karpfen überhaupt für eine Grundanforderung an den Teich selbst hat?
-Wie tief muss er mindestens sein
-wie breit muss er mindestens sein
-wie lang muss er mindestens sein.

Das sind dabei meine Hauptfragen was das betrifft da ich dafür kaum Informationen finde. (außer bei diesen XXL-Zuchtteichen)

Was auch wichtig wäre:
ich wollte nächstes JAhr in meinen Garten 3 Gänse halten, weswegen auch die Teichplanung in Frage kommt.


----------



## Teich4You (8. Juni 2016)

Wieviel Platz hat Du denn zur Verfügung und wie groß ist das Budget?


----------



## Kael (8. Juni 2016)

Ich hab einen 1500m² großen Garten.
Möglicher PLatz sollte ausreichend sein. Da ich im Internet aber nichts zu Karpfen finde (außer man möchte eine XXL Anlage errichten). Hab ich selbst keinerlei Vorstellung wie viel ich davon abzwacken müsste

Das Budget ist flexibel, da ich nicht die einzige Person bin die dort hinein investiert. Aber wir haben selbst auch keine genaue Größenordnung wie viel Geld letztlich dort hineininvestiert werden muss damit der Teich 'steht'


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Juni 2016)

Ist wohl eine Frage wie viele Fische wilst du da in welchem Zeitraum groß ziehen und wie viel willst du füttern.
Wo kommt das Wasser her.


----------



## Kael (8. Juni 2016)

Das Wasser für den Teich wird von uns zugeführt. 
Deswegen auch die Frage wie viel Platz so ein Karpfen benötigt. Auch vor allem wie viel L Wasser zusätzlich noch mitberechnet werden müsste für jeden weiteren Karpfen. Damit ich Zahlen habe mit denen ich arbeiten kann


----------



## LotP (8. Juni 2016)

wieviele karpfen willst du denn im Jahr ernten?
Willst du füttern, oder sollen die sich vom Zeug im Teich ernähren?


----------



## Kael (8. Juni 2016)

Im bestenfall soll sich der Karpfen im Teich selbst ernähren können. Zufüttern ist auch kein Problem.

Wie viele ich im Jahr ernsten will... Nun sagen wir 1x im Monat einen? Oder ist das schon zu hoch gegriffen? Natürlich wäre mir öfter lieber. Allerdings sollte man es auch in Grenzen halten


----------



## maarkus (8. Juni 2016)

Nur mal generell:
Koi sind bunte Karpfen. Also kannst du dich daran schon orientieren. In Japan werden die "Verlierer" mit den schlechten Mustern auch verspeist.


----------



## Kael (9. Juni 2016)

Ja allerdings sind Kois von der Zucht her soweit ich weiß komplizierter.


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Juni 2016)

Der Punkt ist, wenn du einen Bachlauf hast und immer frisches Wasser zuführst, dann kannst du viel mehr Fische schnell groß füttern mästen als wenn du ein "Stilles Wasserloch " ohne Filter und Reinigung hast. Ich Tippe mal auf 100 m² überall 2m tief sollten wohl 30 Tiere klar kommen.


----------



## Kael (9. Juni 2016)

Nun das ist soch ein gute Richtlinie an die man sich halten kann
Da ich weiß das Karpfen eher in seichtem Gewässer leichen. Kann ich dadurch einen 'tiefen' und einen 'seichten' bereich einplanen.

Ein Bachlauf ist Prinzipiell auch sehr schön, allerdings wäre das in dem Fall doch sehr Kostenintensiv (auch wenn mir der Gedanke gefällt , wenn ich einen Bachlauf hätte der meinen Garten umkreist


----------



## LotP (9. Juni 2016)

Kael schrieb:


> Ja allerdings sind Kois von der Zucht her soweit ich weiß komplizierter.


ne, da gibt's eigentlich kein unterschied, beides recht simpel.

was kompliziert ist ist die selektion von kois im frühen stadium, aber da geht's darum die zukünftige farbentwicklung , körperbau etc abzuschätzen.
das hat bei dir alles eigentlich keine relevanz


----------



## Kael (9. Juni 2016)

Ich habe mal gelesen das Kois in so einem Fall viel komplizierter Laichen? Außerdem brauchen Kois ein fließendes Gewässer statt ein stehendes?
Möglicherweise war das allerdings auch nur Unfug.
Bisher habe ich mich nur über spiegelkarpfen und __ Schuppenkarpfen informiert. Bei Kois ist meine Theorie fast schon 0


----------



## mitch (9. Juni 2016)

Hallo Kael,
Gartenteich oder Fischteich macht schon einen Unterschied, aber les mal selbst:
http://www.gartenteich-ratgeber.com/sonderformen/fischteich.html


----------



## Kael (9. Juni 2016)

Nun ja es ist halt ein Gartenteich mit Fischbesatz der halt auch als selbstversorger nett in die Landschaft passen soll 

Ich ess halt lieber Sachen aus meinem Garten als sie von dritten zu kaufen.


----------



## jolantha (9. Juni 2016)

Hallo Kael , 
nimm doch erst einmal den Gedanken aus dem Kopf, daß ein Koi etwas anderes ist, als ein Karpfen ! 
Es ist ein Karpfen, nur in bunt !! 
Die Aufzuchtbecken bei den Japanern sind trüb und schlammig, schau Dir das mal an




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASqXHuCfG7E_


Du hast von Anfang an, von normalen Karpfen geschrieben, wieso jetzt hier auf Koi umgeschwenkt wurde, erschließt sich mir nicht so ganz. 
Wenn Du es mit normalen Karpfen versuchen willst, erkundige Dich doch mal bei örtlichen Angelvereinen, oder bei den Bauern in der 
Umgebung. 
Hier bei uns gibt es etliche Bauern, die im Wald ihre Karpfenteich haben, die sich überwiegend selbst überlassen sind, 
und in denen auch keine Filterung oder extra Klärung stattfindet. 
Außerdem gibt es da natürlich auch genügend Flachzonen zum Ablaichen .


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Juni 2016)

Hi Kael,

Koi und Speisekarpfen sind die gleiche Art. Die Koi sind vom Körpernbau her halt noch echte __ Wildkarpfen, die Speisekarpfen 800 Jahre alte Hochzuchtformen

Karpfen sind allesamt __ Flußfische aus großen, sehr nährstoffreichen Flüssen von schwarzen Meer bis China,  keine Stillwasserbewohner
Karpfen die zum essen gedacht sind brauchen Teiche von min. 10m Länge/Durchmesser und 1,5m Tiefe, dazu auch am besten auch einen dauerhaften Frischwasserdurchlauf (Anschluß an ein Fließgewässer) der laufend frisches, sauerstoffreiches Wasser zu- und durch  Ausscheidungen verdrecktes abführt. (Karpfen oder Schleien aus sich jahrelang selbst überlassenen stehenden, verschlammten Waldteichen sind im allgemeinen nicht so ohne weiteres genießbar - schmecken ohne ne vorherige, wochenlange Hälterung in Frischwasser  extrem "schlammig".)  Pro Karpfen sind rund 15.000l Teichinhalt rechnen (werden halt viel massiger als die Wildform und brauchen deswegen mehr Wasser).

MfG Frank


----------



## Kael (9. Juni 2016)

Was ist denn nun richtig? ^^
Ich habe auch schon gelesen das die Koi-Karpfen früher bei den Reisbauern in den Feldern zusammen mit dem __ Reis gehalten wurden und zwischen dem Reis aufgewachsen sind. Dazu auch eine relativ hohe Reproduktionsrate hatten.







wäre so die Skizze + ein Bild von meinen Garten aus der Vogelperspektive. Rot umrandet mein Garten, blau umrandet ein möglicher Punkt.
Da mein Garten relativ länglich ist würde sich auch eher ein länglich geplanter Fischteich rechnen.
Dann reichen mir da auch gut 10 Tiere drin. (vll ca. 6x4m ?)
Da sich die Tiere so oder so vermehren, muss ich die auch wohl immer wieder abfischen damit nicht zu viele Tiere dadrin sich vermehren.

Ob der Teich dann 3 Gänse aushält ist noch eine weitere Frage


----------



## LotP (9. Juni 2016)

6x4(x 0,5 (bis) 2) ist zu klein für was du vorhast.
-> es fallen mal locker 4-5m² für die 0,5m tiefe Flachwasserzone zum laichen weg.
-> damit die darin gut wachen müsstest du den Großteil der Karpfennahrung zufüttern - die Menge an Wasser kann nie die Nahrung welche sie brauchen selbst produzieren.
-> Diese Menge an Fisch + Fütterung benötigt eine richtige Filterung ( -> Koiteichstyle -> Pumpe(n) +Vorfilterung + Biofilterung (trotz Frischwasser))

Ich denke __ Knoblauchkröte liegt mit seiner Einschätzung nicht so falsch.
10 Karpfen (zur Zucht - also ca. 50cm od. größer) und kaum/nicht füttern würde ich auch (ca.) mit 150m³ ansetzen. Selbst dann würde ich vom Nachwuchs nicht ein sehr  großes Wachstum erwarten.


----------



## laolamia (9. Juni 2016)

und wenn dein teich im winter mal 2 wochen komplett zufriert kann es ein massensterben bedeuten


----------



## Kael (9. Juni 2016)

Mmh dafür benötigt man ja schweres Gerät. 
Und wie teuer wäre so etwas?  O,o


----------



## mitch (9. Juni 2016)

da hab ich noch was zum informieren gefunden: * defekter Link entfernt *

"Der Karpfenteich sollte groß und flach sein. Am besten ab einem ha. (10.000 m²)und Flach, damit sich das Wasser schneller erwärmt.
Im Gegensatz zu Forellen brauchen Karpfen Warmes Wasser um zufressen und zuwachsen."

das wird dann wohl was richtig großes wenn´s was wird


----------



## troll20 (9. Juni 2016)

Na meinst der Fisch ist beim Karpfenzüchter so teuer weil er da umsonst wächst? ??
Billiger ist nur selber Schaufeln und mit nen Rubbern den Sand heimlich aufn Feld verteilen, ohne erwischt zu werden. 
Dann kommen nur noch ein paar tausend Taler für die Folie, einige Silberstücke für die Leitungen. Plus der Goldmünzen für den Filter.
Ein bissen Kleingeld für den Kleinkram. 
Und nicht zu vergessen die laufenden Betriebskosten. 
Am Ende muss nur noch ein paar Jahre gewartet werden bevor man Ernten kann, sofern man Glück hat und nicht irgend eine Seuche alles killt.
Nach dem Ernten/fangen heißt es dann ausnehmen zubereiten evtl. Räuchern oder oder. 
Aber halt nur wenn man schon einen Kleinwagen versenkt hat kommt am Ende evtl. auch ein Fisch im Monat bei rüber.


----------



## mitch (9. Juni 2016)

Ja da muss ich René recht geben, lieber ab und an einen Fisch kaufen wird über die Zeit billiger sein.

Aber das könnte für dich interessant sein: * defekter Link entfernt *

http://www.lets-grow.de/blog/


----------



## Kael (9. Juni 2016)

Ja, diese XXL Varianten habe ich auch schon gefunden. Ich glaube allerdings den Teich im obigen Link ist auf Gewerbebasis ausgelegt. Was ich wollte war eher was kleineres was man mit 2-3 Mann und Schaufeln im Ansatz schaffen kann, wo dann eventuell noch Filteranlage mit hinzukommt 
Aber dadurch würde das Projekt Ausmaße annehmen welche viel zu groß sind um es in meiner jetzigen Situation bewerkstelligen zu können.

Selbst wenn da nur 6-8 Karpfen drin rumwurschteln und ich die füttern müsste, wäre das soweit kein Problem. Denn Laichen tun sie so oder so und dann hätte ich sie nur noch abangeln müssen wenn es zu viele werden.

Ich danke aber allen für die vielen Infos und Tipps!


----------



## tosa (9. Juni 2016)

Ganz ehrlich.....

Hole dir ne Angeklagte und Angel sie selber.

Das was du dir vorstellst, Loch in den garten buddeln dauert mehrere Tage/Wochen. Die Entsorgung des aushubs kostet wiederum, die Folie ist nicht günstig und ohne Filteranlage explodieren dir in wenigen Tagen die ammonium und Nitrit werte und die Fische sind eh alle tot. Da ist nichts mit laichen, denn so alt werden die nicht. Ohne Filter ist dein Projekt nach 14 Tagen gescheitert!

Zu den Kosten.....

Dafür kannst du dir jede Woche ein karpfenfilet von 2 kg bis ans Lebensende leisten....


----------



## Kael (9. Juni 2016)

Da ging es auch um die verschönerung meines Gartens  Ich hatte so mit 1000-1500€ gerechnet. Allerdings sind dieAusmaße dahingehend doch etwas zu viel für mich und dem was noch kommen mag.


----------



## tosa (9. Juni 2016)

Für die Summe bekommst du wenn überhaupt gerade mal die Folie....


----------



## Teich4You (10. Juni 2016)

Kael schrieb:


> ch hatte so mit 1000-1500€ gerechnet.



  Für das Geld kann man einen schönen Gartenteich um die 10.000 l anlegen, der mit Sicherheit den Garten verschönert.


----------



## Micha61 (10. Juni 2016)

Moin,



tosa schrieb:


> Hole dir ne Angeklagte


geht nicht auch, eine Unschuldige


LG Micha


----------



## jolantha (10. Juni 2016)

Kael schrieb:


> Denn Laichen tun sie so oder so



Das ist auch noch nicht raus, wenn das Umfeld nicht stimmt, wird das auch nichts


----------



## tosa (10. Juni 2016)

Micha61 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> geht nicht auch, eine Unschuldige
> ...



Lach, angelkarte...


----------



## maarkus (12. Juni 2016)

Deine Summe reicht leider bei weitem nicht


----------

